# Billy wanted One hundred dollars



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Billy wanted $100 so badly. He prayed for 2
weeks and nothing happened. Then he decided
to write God a letter requesting $100. Postal
authorities received the letter addressed to God,
USA and decided to send it to President Obama.
President was impressed, touched and amused, so
he told his secretary to send Billy a $5.00 bill. Prez
thought this would appear to be a lot of money to a
little boy. Billy was delighted with the $5.00 and
sat down to write a thank you note to God which read:
*Thank you very much for sending the money.
However, I noticed for some reason you had to send it through Washington DC and, as usual, those crooks deducted $95.00. Thanks, Billy*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it Cy!

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, that's what the taxes will probably be if we get 4 more years of his 'changes'.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hate to break your bubble but we;ve been under 'taxiation without representation' long before Obama took the helm.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> Hate to break your bubble but we;ve been under 'taxiation without representation' long before Obama took the helm.


True, but I have a problem with the debt that's accumulating so rapidly and the confiscation of my money that I work for. As the taxation rate approaches or exceeds 50%, in my opnion that's indentured servitude bordering on slavery since uncles Sam collects his before I get mine. It's never enough for the politicians, that's a given. The question remains, when will we as a citizenry have enough? Time to send anyone that's an incumbent back home so they can get a real job!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

dubltrubl said:


> Time to send anyone that's an incumbent back home so they can get a real job!


They'd starve. I bet most of 'em would have blisters within 5 minutes of picking up a hammer or shovel. And wouldn't be able to find the step to get up on a tractor, much less run it!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll tell you another insidious tax we've been getting that started about 10 years ago called "local tax". We now pay 1% to out township. I know, doesn't seem like much, right?
We get no police or fire or trash pickup. We don't even get snow plowing because we live on a private road. I notice the township building keeps getting bigger and the road maintenance crew keeps getting bigger and they have no shortage of sexy new diesel trucks, backhoes and tractors.
Rumor has it they want to push up to 2% and some local governments are already charging as much as 3%.
I've had it. I am already WAY DOWN on business income and hay only pays part of the bills.
Now I know why quite a few people deal only in "cash".
I agree that it's gotten way out of control. My dream is a government that is about 1/10 the size it is now. It would focus primarily on national defense and security, Let the states go back to governing themselves.


----------

